
Is It Ethical to Automate Your Job Without Telling Anyone? - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2018/10/09/is-it-ethical-to-automate-your-job-without-telling-anyone/
======
LinuxBender
Did you create the automation? Then the automation is an extension of you.
Even better, if you leave the company, a part of you is still there working
for them. Perhaps at least give them documentation prior to leaving.

